# Whats the deal with the LOOK Fournales fork? Are these nice?



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

These look pretty nice, are quite light and supposedly work well. My friend has one hanging in his garage, do they have any value? I know they were expensive but just dont know if there is a market for these. Is it better off as garage decor or on ebay?


----------



## WAZCO (Apr 5, 2004)

*Claimed 1300 grams sound good but*










Fillet-brazed said:


> These look pretty nice, are quite light and supposedly work well. My friend has one hanging in his garage, do they have any value? I know they were expensive but just dont know if there is a market for these. Is it better off as garage decor or on ebay?


no one here has really tested it yet. At least not that I know of.


----------



## Tbonius (Jan 13, 2004)

*Dude....I think I saw that gun in Alien 3*

sweeeeet.


----------



## NRSJC (Oct 4, 2004)

I used to ride with it and i can tell you it works very well for XC. In France this fork is appreciated.


----------



## 20.100 FR (Jan 13, 2004)

Hello JC, still riding your NRS ?

I've got a fournales fork, and love it.
Don't have too much time right now but in short :

Very stiff
Pretty light : 1495g for mine (cobra, XL and disk, heavier version)
On the new one (cobra) pictured, there are bearings all other. zero cleaning. Just check the bolts once a year.
The nice thing is that the fork as a constant trail feature. (telescopic fork have a decressing trail) so this gives a lot of confidence.
whell path -> absorbs bumps really well

Minus :
80mm travel only 
some people do not like the whell path because the whell goes a little under the frame
no sag


----------



## NRSJC (Oct 4, 2004)

Salut 20.100
Eh oui toujours très bien sur mon NRS !
Mais c'est l'hiver qui arrive alors je range les vtt pour ne faire que de la route.
Et toi, ça va ?


----------



## 20.100 FR (Jan 13, 2004)

I think we have to speak english.

Everything is fine for me.
I've lost my weight weenie spirit when i bought a 29' Karate Monkey last week...


Back on topic, i'm planning on building my own fork for a 29 project.
It would be very close to the fournales fork, with may be the addition of a floating disk brake providing anti dive like the USE fork.


----------



## NRSJC (Oct 4, 2004)

*English only.*



Mr. Scary said:


> pitone=NRSJC


OK guys.


----------



## mt_jr (Aug 26, 2004)

Ok, so... 1,2,3 my english testing ;-)

I've been ridding Look 1.2 for 3 years. Some racing (marathons, xc), lots of training (but in winter it sleeps on the wardrobe). After that time I have to repalce most of the bearings.

The fork is light (1280 afair) with brake studs (steel), Size M, quite stiff and has great work characteristics. It's progressive, quite sensitive in the first part of its travel.

The main problem is to fit the properly size.

Great fork, but quite expensive, good alternative for sid or skareb.


----------



## mt_jr (Aug 26, 2004)

And the pict 

http://marekjr.website.pl/narcyz/imagepages/image10.htm


----------



## 20.100 FR (Jan 13, 2004)

You can find new model around 300 or 400 euros in France. (It used to cost 800)


----------



## marko (Jun 14, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7107872440&ssPageName=MERC_VI_ReBay_Pr4_PcY_BID


----------



## leichtreiter (Apr 22, 2004)

20.100 FR said:


> You can find new model around 300 or 400 euros in France. (It used to cost 800)


where exactly? (preferably mailorder-shops)


----------



## deadsexy (Aug 4, 2004)

Tbonius said:


> sweeeeet.


i don't think there were any guns in alien 3........


----------



## 20.100 FR (Jan 13, 2004)

WARNING GUYS !!!
The fork on ebay (seen on the green grass) is NOT the same as the one we see in this thread !
This is the first version of the fork, wich is lighter (-150g) but it use bushings instead of bearing.
STAY AWAY from this model !

For a new one, try www.streakx.com


----------



## leichtreiter (Apr 22, 2004)

20.100 FR said:


> WARNING GUYS !!!
> The fork on ebay (seen on the green grass) is NOT the same as the one we see in this thread !
> This is the first version of the fork, wich is lighter (-150g) but it use bushings instead of bearing.
> STAY AWAY from this model !
> ...


well but 849€? still too much


----------



## 20.100 FR (Jan 13, 2004)

It was about 500 euros this summer.

Drop them a mail to see.


----------



## ubo (Sep 28, 2004)

great fork, but careful to the size you choose ( it depend on the lenght of the head-set and head tube ).
Choose the model with needle bearings !


----------



## WAZCO (Apr 5, 2004)

*nice bike! what's the spec and weightt of you bike?*



ubo said:


> great fork, but careful to the size you choose ( it depend on the lenght of the head-set and head tube ).
> Choose the model with needle bearings !


Please share to us your bike set up and weight.


----------



## 20.100 FR (Jan 13, 2004)

I think he sold it 

By the way, i'm considering selling my beloved Fournales size XL because i switch to 29" whells.


----------

